# Scope mounts: How much do you spend?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I was just curious what you guys spend on scope mounts? Personally, I buy the cheap Simmons .22 rings for all my rimfires. I figure there is no recoil for them to slip on, so why spend a bunch. I did buy the Leupold see through rings for my custom 10/22, but they were on clearance at Wal Mart too!

For my centerfires I use Simmons or Weavers, still from Wal Mart, and no over $20. 

As long as I tighten them down, I think most of the steel rings will do their job. 

Let me know your opinions.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Just get you want. Also depends what your using them for. I use Weaver or Simmons rings for my rim fires and Mullet mounts and rings for my high power rifles and shotguns. But with all whats on the market you can spead as much or as little as you want to get the same result. Just my opinion.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Leupold most of the time for Centerfires unless its a Ruger Centerfire they provide them for you, I believe I have Weaver on my rimfires.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

leupold base and rings... nothing else.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Leupold mounts sell for around $45 new since you ask for a price.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Leupold mounts sell for around $45 new since you ask for a price.



incorrect, from midway leupold mount for a 700 is $18...

leupold rings from midway are $22 so $40 for everything...


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

You have to love sites like CDNN, NachezSS, and Midway. I usually buy my scopes from one of these three sites. Can't beat their prices.

lg_mouth


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

OK you got me they are $40 beg your parden, the last set I bought about 4 years ago were $40, I hadnt priced them since then and was allowing for inflation.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

no biggie.. i just know a lot of people think that leupold mounts are crazy expensive when they are really not... but i feel they are definately worth their money


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok let a pair of inexpensive rings cause you to miss a once in a lifetime trophy or worse wounding it. Then post back on what good rings should cost.

.22 plinkers and small game guns ok to economize there

big game and competition shooting get the best you can afford. i liked the one old guys motto that i used to hunt with " with all the wrong things that can happen. why would you want to make it easier to go bad. "


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a fair amount of experience with rifles and have seen zero negative effect from using Simmons or Weaver mounts on anything up to a .308. 

I never plan on shooting competition, so that is not a factor for me.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Your right they are not that much more expensive than the standard Weaver mounts, just like there isnt that much difference in $45 compared to $40


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Picking a scope mount for what I use is just as important in pick a scope. I use a Ruger .454 & have seen this gun bend Bushnell tubes. Had a Bushnell Trophy that was returned due to bending from the recoil. I also shoot a T/C Contender .45-70. I think it's important to get good mounts, rings, & a good scope. Luckily I use the Ruger rings & they are about as strong as I've ever seen, the Super Redhawks have bases basically built into the gun, but other high end revolvers dont. I would suggest using good quality items on these types of firearms, now as far as rimfire guns go, you can prob get away w/ lesser quality.


----------

